# Prayers needed for our newest rescue



## Gini (Aug 9, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]CMHR took in a new rescue at 9:30 last night. Got a call and she said she was scared to keep trying with "Jemma" Epona. What a cutie she is! Spent quite a bit of the day at the vet hospital. Tubed, 2 liters of solution iv, gastroguard and the list continues. Please say a few prayers for our newest little one. She has never been weaned and doesn't know how to eat. I guess it was easier than trying to wean her just to let her stay on Momma.[/SIZE]

Here are some pictures from this morning. The spots on her are where I treated where when colicing she rubbed her skin raw.

















[SIZE=12pt]I'm sure from the pictures you can see some of her problems. Never been trimmed so the farrier is coming hopefully on Monday[/SIZE]


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Gini glad you and that little girl found one another. I know she's gonna be doing much better from now on.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 10, 2008)

Can only imagine what the mom looked like. If she doesn't know how to eat, tells me the mare wasn't being fed. Am I wrong or just missing something here?


----------



## Gini (Aug 10, 2008)

Bess Kelly said:


> Can only imagine what the mom looked like. If she doesn't know how to eat, tells me the mare wasn't being fed. Am I wrong or just missing something here?


The sad part to this story was that Mom looked fine when I saw her the other night. They at least brought Mom in the trailer when they brought her.

I went out and fed her this am. 1/2 cup safe choice with Karo 1/2 tsp drizzled over and mixed in. She scarfed that down. I want to start her slowly as I don't want to fill the stomach. Gave her Gastroguard also today. She was grinding but just a little. I'm going to keep a watch on that.

The farrier is coming out tomorrow as she will need a few corrective trims. Bless her heart. The way she walks just tears me up. She is up only until the legs start hurting then she goes down.

She loves the kiddy pool I have for her. I notice she is all wet on the under side so she is really cooling herself off.

I have her out with my youngest gelding for company and they seem to be doing fine. My others are a herd and they don't welcome anyone coming in.

I have to be careful but I don't want her alone.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 10, 2008)

Too bad she wasn't closer. Honey would love to have a little one all to herself. Smarty and Bell won't let her in their group, but she's always in touching distance and that's fine with everyone. Prayers for this cutie.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Aug 11, 2008)

Emmy had an up and down night. She spiked a 104.2 fever. Stayed up with her with a fan on and wet cool blankets wrapped. Washed her eyes out and then treated with antibiotic. Fever broke about 1am. This am it is back up to 101.3. Boy what gas this girl has! She is on the bermuda with the only one of mine that won't try and kick her as a matter of fact he's so chicken he runs. Farrier is coming today around 2:30 and start on her feet

More prayers please we're not out of the woods yet. Every day is a plus if I can keep treating the symptoms and try and keep her happy.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh Gini..may I? Perhaps I can get the fever down..hugs and loving coming and let me know.


----------



## Gini (Aug 11, 2008)

Absolutely you may. Anything and everything for this precious little one. I try and stay detached with these rescues to a certain point as they all move on. This one has really gotten to me. What a fighter she is! I'm only hoping that she pulls thru and we can find the perfect home that will treat her as she should be treated. With lots of love and good care!! Emmy will be hard to turn loose of I can see that now. With all rescues you have to love them enough to turn them loose to take I'm sorry to say take the next one in.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Aug 15, 2008)

What a sweet face that little one has, she is blessed to have you tending to her. Good luck with staying detached


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 16, 2008)

Any news on our precious girl? I was just wondering about her progress.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Aug 16, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I am willing to NOW say SHE IS GOING TO MAKE IT!!! She is now kopping an attitude with us!! Isn't that great!! Who ever adopts this wonderful little girl is going to have a winner. A winner in looks and personality! She may be ready to go up for adoption the end of Sept. I would like to keep her here to make sure all is well with this one. I will also be checking if she can be registered. I think she can..... If any one is interested in Emmy please get your paperwork in and reserve her. She will be just 9 months old when you get her... I will make sure she is well handled and have her manners prior to leaving. You would have to continue when she arrives. Most importantly you would have to LOVE and play with her~~~ Plenty of loves and horsey treats are a must for our Emmy......[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]ANY WAY ALL IS WELL WITH EMMY!!!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 16, 2008)

We know the power of collective prayer and energy, I am so happy she has improved so quickly, I can feel your smile.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 17, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Christy


----------

